# DLA7 Chino



## e116699 (Jan 27, 2015)

Where does the Chino Flex location deliver to?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've seen packages to San Bernardino, Irwindale, La Mirada, Mira Loma, Fontana, Corona, California Institution for Men...


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> I've seen packages to San Bernardino, Irwindale, La Mirada, Mira Loma, Fontana, Corona, California Institution for Men...


Have the "night" blocks went up?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't work Chino enough to know. I spread my flexing between 4 stations. 5 on occasion.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Have the "night" blocks went up?


No. It goes up by fewest stops = less time, and some luck.


----------



## Ladylib84 (Sep 16, 2017)

How were you guys able to get blocks out of multiple locations? When I asked they emailed me back saying that it's beyond the scope of their technology


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That's because support half a planet away does not grasp that concept. All they understand is, is what you pick for your home delivery station. If it's DLA7 the other offers show up. If DLA5 Riverside, that one is all by itself.

You still have to be quick about it though, today thought I had a 4hr but refreshing it was Rosemead DPS1. ugh, forfeit. Then got a 3.5 for tomorrow Chino DLA7.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Anyone out of DLA7 get an OC route this afternoon/tonight? With that fire and the 91 shut down as well as all the freeways around it fcked I can only imagine the time spent out there for a 3 or 3.5hr block.

I pulled the trigger and got a 4pm 3hr block tonight. I was praying I would not get sent to OC as my last two 4/430s put me in Placentia and Yorba Linda. Got lucky and ended up with a local Chino rack! One of the least mileage routes I've ever done. 14 miles total from warehouse, dropping off 44 packages, and home.

... as of 6:22pm a 3hr 715-1015 block is showing at Chino. I'm tempted since it's sitting there, but I'll count my blessings as you can still be sent to OC.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I picked up the 4pm. Dropped it. Picked up the 430pm. Dropped that too.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I understood that it was only the 4hr blocks going to OC, guess if Yorba or Ana Hills a 3.5. But to answer your Q YES ! Thankfully I still do Lyft.

I past by it at 9:45 just b4 the 241 and it was just getting started. Ugh... I knew the 91 would be closed later. I've never seen so much Red on Google maps.

But doing Lyft I don't leave OC until 8pm anyway. Was near Disney, left @ 8:10 was home by 9:15.

Almost took a 3 hr 5pm out of Irvine, maybe I should have, but only would have made another 13 net vs doing Lyft.

Plus all that smoke went right over Disney, and as I drove past, 1:30, a couple pieces of ash hit the windshield .


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I understood that it was only the 4hr blocks going to OC, guess if Yorba or Ana Hills a 3.5.


I've done a couple 4hr blocks so far out of Chino ... sent to San Bernardino (near CSU) on one and the other was Ontario/Rancho where on the block were a couple large apt complexes. Seems like on the 4hr so far (at least for me), there has been a few apt/condo complexes with 7-15 drops at each complex. I might get one or two apt/condo drops on a 3 or 3.5hr,


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya had one to Muscoy off Kendall 18 to a big complex. I've been getting Town homes or Condo's with the 4hrs in OC.

So many offers this morning, a lot with higher rates , would make one thing some bot people got the axe. Maybe the fire or Columbus day is the answer.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

Lately the routes are all over the place. Went to Anaheim, Whittier, and San Bernardino. Which all took about an hour in traffic to get there. One of the blue vest told me anywhere within 50 miles radius from Chino warehouse are their routes.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Haha, that being the case. How come I don't get a route in Moreno Valley. lmao!

Guy in front of me, 4pm, had 3 hr to Whittier. I'm like what, to deliver 1 pac. Cause it will take you 3hr just to go to and from the wh. smh...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have no idea why Whittier is covered by 3 different stations. DPS1, DLA3 and DLA7 all deliver to Whitter. Delivery from DLA7 to Whittier is the most ridiculous one.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't mind if they gave me a 4hr 10-10:30am to OC / Whittier as I have the chance to get an afternoon out of Irvine, but mostly do Lyft the rest of the day. But no way a 3hr @ 4pm.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

A poor soul going to lake Arrowhead today with 17 pax. Probably better to go home and pick up GF/wife/BF for a fun trip.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya, may as well make a day of it. Hopefully it was a 4hr.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Nubiwon said:


> A poor soul going to lake Arrowhead today with 17 pax. Probably better to go home and pick up GF/wife/BF for a fun trip.


what station is sending people to lake arrowhead? that sounds like some uber bs amazon is pulling off.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Chino


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ya, may as well make a day of it. Hopefully it was a 4hr.


Should be a 4hr given the drive distance (would not be surprised if it was a 3 or 3.5 since a Sat with minimal traffic). I had a 4hr this morning that sent me to La Mirada. Quick 'n easy...


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

Looks like going to lake Arrowhead from Chino will be the norm now. Already seen several routes going there. Today even a Camry got a 5.5 hour going to there. Wonder how he got the block in first place.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Next up, Big Bear?


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> Next up, Big Bear?


maybe vicrotville


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Baker & Barstow from what I'm hearing.

jk


----------



## KTMRacer (Oct 7, 2017)

A guy in Victorville told me a few months ago he signed up for Amazon Flex in the Victorville area. Apparently he will start when Amazon Flex starts deliverying in the Victorville area. I wonder if a new Amazon Station is planned for the High Desert!


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

KTMRacer said:


> A guy in Victorville told me a few months ago he signed up for Amazon Flex in the Victorville area. Apparently he will start when Amazon Flex starts deliverying in the Victorville area. I wonder if a new Amazon Station is planned for the High Desert!


im pretty sure he is full of shit. half of the people i talk to at DLA5 seem to be from the highdesert...


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

anyone able to pick up or see 10am blocks last couple days? saw few 11:30am or later blocks but nothing earlier.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

So I get a 4hr. to BP and LaMirada. All resorts, 19-19 stops at 11:30am ? Said they broke up a van route.


----------

